# Looking to meet people in Mexico City



## purple07haze (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi All - 

My family just moved to Mexico City in the Polanco district. I'm loving the area and I'm trying to situate myself but it tough knowing very little Spanish(but learning quickly). I have a baby and I'm looking to meet up with others. If there is anyone in Mexico City who like to get together, please feel free to hit me up. 

take care,

Hazel


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Hazel,

We're still in the U.S., but are considering moving to the D.F. in the summer, if things work out for us job-wise and otherwise. I hope you make some connections soon.


----------



## bec987 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hola, I have just moved here too... I am an english expat but would be happy to meet up. I am currently in the Polanco area but have just found a flat in the Napoles colonia. I work so am only around at the weekend, but would also like to meet people so if you fancy meeting up let me know. Bec


----------

